
The EIF has frozen funding to new UK VCs - sornars
http://uk.businessinsider.com/the-eif-has-frozen-funding-to-new-uk-vcs-and-cancelled-an-angel-investment-scheme-2017-5
======
sornars
I dislike the hyperbolic way this is portrayed in the article but anything
that makes funding harder for the UK tech scene can't be a good thing, even if
it's not official policy for these instituitions.

